# Kristen Bell ist zum ersten Mal schwanger



## beachkini (5 Nov. 2012)

​Die Hollywood-Schauspielerin Kristen Bell (32) wird erstmals Mutter. Bell und ihr Verlobter, Dax Shepard (37), erwarten die Geburt ihres ersten Kindes im späten Frühjahr, teilte ein Sprecher des Paares der US-Zeitschrift "People" mit.

Die Co-Stars aus den Filmen "Hit and Run" und "When in Rome - Fünf Männer sind vier zuviel" sind seit 2007 befreundet und seit knapp drei Jahren miteinander verlobt. In früheren Interviews gaben beide an, dass sie erst heiraten wollten, wenn in ihrem Heimatstaat Kalifornien auch Homosexuelle sich das Jawort geben dürfen.

Bell war zuletzt in den Filmen "Der Ruf der Wale" und "Burlesque" auf der Leinwand zu sehen. Sie ist vor allem durch ihre Rollen in romantischen Komödien ("All Inclusive", "Nie wieder Sex mit der Ex") und TV-Serien ("Heroes", "Gossip Girl") bekannt.
(stern.de)


----------



## Sachse (5 Nov. 2012)

da kann man nur sagen: Herzlichen Glückwunsch Kristen


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2012)

Glückwunsch


----------



## tineke00 (29 Nov. 2012)

That is the start, maybe She will like it and there will be a next time


----------

